# help replacing upper oil pan A4



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

Working on a 98.5 audi a4 2.8 v6 30v and was wondering if there is a diy on how to remove the upper oil pan. I have searched but found nothing so far. Any input greatly appreciated!!


----------

